# Neue Java Versionen verfügbar Java 1.8.0 b111 und Java 1.7u45



## Thomas Darimont (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,


Java 1.8.0 b111: https://jdk8.java.net/download.html
Summary Changes : http://download.java.net/jdk8/changes/jdk8-b111.html?q=download/jdk8/changes/jdk8-b111.html


Java 1.7u45: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk7-downloads-1880260.html
Release Notes: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/7u45-relnotes-2016950.html


Gruß Tom


----------

